# logiciel pour defragmenter ???



## chrisP (21 Mai 2002)

bonjour,

existe t-il un shareware ou un freeware pour defragmenter le dd ??? 

merci


----------



## jmoneyron (21 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,

Comme je n'ai eu que des ennuis avec Norton, je ne l'utilise plus, mais il fait la défragmentation de disque dur.
J'utilise PlusOptimiser d'Alsoft, c'est un petit logiciel commercial qui depuis macOS 9 défragmente très bien les disques aussi bien en OS9 qu'en OS X :

http://www.Alsoft.com/ 

Il est téléchargeable en ligne.


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2002)

Jamais eu de pb avec Norton (à part à l'époque où ils avaient créé CrashGuard !!! qui crashait tout le temps...) mais je garde le nom de ton soft au cas où...


----------

